# Sun Oil 08-09-08



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Got to the beach around 6am to find thunder storms all around the area. As luck would have it, no rain where we were planing to fish. So we slowly got ready to fish, rigged kayaks and let the skys clear. First spot we stopped to anchor was close to the beach, aprox 400 yards. Wanted to give the clouds time to burn off, and still be lose enough to get back to the beach fast if a storm built. Once the skys cleared we paddle out about 1/2 mile and anchored. Had good amount of pogies and shrimp around us.

The morning bite was slow, and I took that time to get a nap in. Me in the process of fishing hard.










Things started to pick up and a few fish were being missed. Rodawg was the first to drawblood.

Rodawg hooked up









Rodawg with the first shark of the morning. 









The sharks started to show up, and the run were getting more often. Lot of the sharks went into the air and gave us a show. Nothing like leaping blacktips within a few feet of you. Gets theblood going good. After Rodawg broke the ice, everyone started to hook up. I got a mean little blacktip, but will have to wait for the pics from Roddawg.

Lookin4Reds also got in on the action.










Lookin4Reds wit ha blacktip









Most fish were caught on mullet or cownose rays under ballons. Mullet were i nthe surf, but you had to work at it to get them with a castnet. Next weekend is the August full moon, the tides should start to get larger, as the bull tides of the fall start. The bul lreds run is right around the corner.

The blacktips from 3-5' were in thick and we had a lotof fun jumping them. It was once again a great day at the beach with friends. Cathing fish was just icing on the cake. Looking foward to another great time next weekend. :lol:


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all...
Good fishin...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Great job Jolly roger. Sorry I couldn't make it. I will definatly try next weekend.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the report, looks like a fun time


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great report and great pics. I especially liked the little nap picture.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics JR!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice report and pics


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Few more pics



















Me with my best fish of the day


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

nice thanks jolly look likes they are there to me . all it took was a little weather to get them moved in .


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> nice thanks jolly look likes they are there to me . all it took was a little weather to get them moved in .


Think you are right. Few storms to stir the pot sure did help.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice shots as always JR - thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing... Good job as always !!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow!! Nice report and pics as always. Looks like a lot of fun!!!

Steve


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

SWEET


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

How far down from the ferry landing were ya'll ... if you don't mind...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> How far down from the ferry landing were ya'll ... if you don't mind...


What, you tring to potlick my spot ????????????


































































By Google earth we were 16 miles. That will be close give or take a mile by highway.

You wanting to fish that area from the beach or boat??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey tj. when the reds showing up?? This year has been weird as ****..Is the weather ever gonna slow up?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey tj. when the reds showing up?? This year has been weird as ****..Is the weather ever gonna slow up?


They are starting to show up now.

But in the next two weeks we sould really start to see some numbers being caught. Just watch the reports, from the beach and Jettys. I would be willing to be that with the good weather this weekend there will be a good number of bull reds caught both from the beach and the galveston jettys.


----------

